# HELP!! Penn Squidder 140 casting how-to info



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

needed.

I just acquired 3 from a friends' dad's estate.

Made 3 tosses yesterday. First two went okay and the third was the mother of all backlashes. LOL.

Is a glove required to preserve your fingerprint?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

No glove needed. 
Rule of thumb, (no Pun). Rig it up, rod, reel, and whatever bait rig you’re planning on using with it. Once everything’s together, hold the rod out, disengage the spool (with your thumb on the line on the spool), lift thumb pressure from the line and adjust the big tension knob usually on one side of the reel until you see some back pressure on the spool as it lets line out. (this proceedure will take several attempts) If it’s set to loose, you get a "birds nest" or as Captain Wes and I call it, A "Professional Overspin", LOLOLOLOL, if it’s to tight the bait will not drop to the ground. Do this over and over until you feel its set right. Now when you get to the beach (if you’re using them for surf fishing) you can further adjust them to suit your needs for distance. I am always changing weights to depending on surf / current conditions so I always do a little tweaking each time I use them. 
If your using them for deep drop rigs off a boat, adjust the same as above to keep it from bird nesting. If you still have problems, ALWAYS carry one of those cheap 10 cent hair combs from the dollar store. Through experience, this comb will be your best friend and greatest tool made while dealing with that tangled mess of line. I hope this helps....


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

It's definitely a "thumb" thing. In addition, you can modify with magnets to keep the spool from running away with you. Search for the tutorial on "Stripers Online" or Alan Tani's web site if you're interested. If need some help with the mods, let me know.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Penn Squidders*



Pompano Joe said:


> It's definitely a "thumb" thing. In addition, you can modify with magnets to keep the spool from running away with you. Search for the tutorial on "Stripers Online" or Alan Tani's web site if you're interested. If need some help with the mods, let me know.


What's a 'professional overrun?? I've never experienced one. j/k. :whistling:

An aside: a crochet hooks makes one easier to remove. Braid? You're on your own. I would suggest a pair of scissors! 

Pompano Joe is spot on! Magnets help tame those old beasts to make them into a mean casting machine.

I have two; one magged by Gowge and the other by myself with 4 magnets/cups each.

There's directions on the Internet. Google 'Magging a Squidder'. Magnets/cups are from Lee Valley.

Get them cleaned, lubed, magged and adjusted then take them fishing. C2


----------

